# Dating for the younger generation



## Elraso (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Guys, My name is Aziz. I recently moved to the UAE to finish my undergrad degree.
I am 22 years old and Im having trouble finding dates my age since; all the people I'd like to meet are here for work and are older than 24 years old. As you can see its a very different demographic.
Also, if your thinking of telling me to go to lounges or club parties, I've asked and tried they only let in couples or mixed groups or table bookings.
Dont get me wrong, I'd like to go, but I need a date atleast so they let me in!


Anyhow, I thought it might be a good idea to ask in this forum since it seems pretty helpful, but I couldnt find a tread about 'Under 24 dating' or so and decided to start one.

Feel free to share your thoughts and thankyou for reading!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

How about fellow students?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Elraso said:


> Hello Guys, My name is Aziz. I recently moved to the UAE to finish my undergrad degree.
> I am 22 years old and Im having trouble finding dates my age since; all the people I'd like to meet are here for work and are older than 24 years old. As you can see its a very different demographic.
> Also, if your thinking of telling me to go to lounges or club parties, I've asked and tried they only let in couples or mixed groups or table bookings.
> Dont get me wrong, I'd like to go, but I need a date atleast so they let me in!
> ...


At your age, I had me my fair share of 30-35 year olds. They were good fun and very "experienced". Now I am team good guys.

What I am trying to say is, don't limit yourself to a certain age bracket. You are in your prime. Exercise your inner optimus prime. Channel that super saiyan big man.

I have said it before, gyms are your best pick up spots. Girls like funny guys no matter how old. Ask iggles and rascal.

Which lounges are you being denied entry? I go out hunting alone and never had any problem.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Which lounges are you being denied entry? I go out hunting alone and never had any problem.


Hi,
It depends so much on dress, grooming, swagger and whether you look like you deserve to be there.
Many people get refused entrance because the bouncers think they just look so out of place.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It depends so much on dress, grooming, swagger and whether you look like you deserve to be there.
> Many people get refused entrance because the bouncers think they just look so out of place.
> Cheers
> Steve


This is very true. You got to have a certain "je ne sais quoi" going for you


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

What's wrong with dating someone who's 24 when you're 22 ?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Maybe it's a personal thing where it's 'weird' that the woman is older than the man?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Froglet said:


> ...it's 'weird' that the woman is...


at that age, isn't it a good thing that the woman is weird?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> At your age, I had me my fair share of 30-35 year olds. They were good fun and very "experienced". Now I am team good guys.
> 
> What I am trying to say is, don't limit yourself to a certain age bracket. You are in your prime. Exercise your inner optimus prime. Channel that super saiyan big man.
> 
> ...


This is probably very hard for somebody who has been brought up in Saudi to understand - i totally agree with it but hes probably really confused, I'd say someone needs to take him to a few places and show him how it's done, can't be me my missus would cut it off!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yussif said:


> This is probably very hard for somebody who has been brought up in Saudi to understand - i totally agree with it but hes probably really confused, I'd say someone needs to take him to a few places and show him how it's done,


Thats only half the problem. 

The other half is that a lot of people won't go within a country mile of a young Saudi, given that if they are not of the faith, then any long term future isn't going to happen, and that any short term interest isn't likely to be of much interest either.

Trying to be polite here but sometimes people from certain countries have an uphill struggle to convince anyone that they are interested in more than just one thing and even if they are, then their background and culture make anything long term practically non-viable.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Yussif said:


> This is probably very hard for somebody who has been brought up in Saudi to understand - i totally agree with it but hes probably really confused, I'd say someone needs to take him to a few places and show him how it's done, can't be me my missus would cut it off!


Haha. Cant be me neither. He seems like a good lad. I am in my mid life crisis stage. Total destruction.

Is it possible for the forum devs to add the nationality feature on the mobile app? Or does it exist and I just don't know where to look?


----------



## Elraso (Sep 21, 2015)

Froglet said:


> How about fellow students?


Sadly, my university isnt mixed. Believe me I woudlnt be posting and asking for help if it was.


----------



## Elraso (Sep 21, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> At your age, I had me my fair share of 30-35 year olds. They were good fun and very "experienced". Now I am team good guys.
> 
> What I am trying to say is, don't limit yourself to a certain age bracket. You are in your prime. Exercise your inner optimus prime. Channel that super saiyan big man.
> 
> ...


I see your point, but it feels weird to me if I approach someone older than me because the following:

They have so much more experience dating, and I have almost nil
They have higher expectation from guys (working, lives alone, all that stuff)

And maybe lounges now have changed a bit, Idk but the ones I've looked at require to be a couple, mixed group or table reservation


----------



## Elraso (Sep 21, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Thats only half the problem.
> 
> The other half is that a lot of people won't go within a country mile of a young Saudi, given that if they are not of the faith, then any long term future isn't going to happen, and that any short term interest isn't likely to be of much interest either.
> 
> Trying to be polite here but sometimes people from certain countries have an uphill struggle to convince anyone that they are interested in more than just one thing and even if they are, then their background and culture make anything long term practically non-viable.


Bullseye, no one can escape the friction of stereotyping. Its just sad sometimes. And your other point is valid as well.
This wont be easy...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you looking to just casually date someone or find a life partner? 

My recommendation would be to first develop a circle of friends, meet new people with similar hobbies and if you happen to get along with someone then take it forward. If it doesn't work, then at least you'd have made a friend. Also, by hobbies, I do not mean drinking coffee and chilling (don't know why people list that as a hobby!). Perhaps join a sports club - football, tennis, etc.

If you want to find someone more long term, then please steer clear of the bars and lounges. There might be a few exceptions but for the most part, people go there looking only for casual hook ups and STDs.

Lastly, do not limit yourself with age. A 24 year old won't have that much more experience than you in dating. 

Good luck!


----------



## Elraso (Sep 21, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you looking to just casually date someone or find a life partner?
> 
> My recommendation would be to first develop a circle of friends, meet new people with similar hobbies and if you happen to get along with someone then take it forward. If it doesn't work, then at least you'd have made a friend. Also, by hobbies, I do not mean drinking coffee and chilling (don't know why people list that as a hobby!). Perhaps join a sports club - football, tennis, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Aziz,

I'm not sure whether you are interested in dating, or "dating" nudge nudge wink wink. So I'm going with the assumption that it's the first one, and you are sincere and want to actually meet a girl, and will be somewhat interested in what she has to say, most of the time. 

Others have already mentioned what an uphill battle you have due to nationality and stereotypes (right or wrong) so I'm not going to address that... but you also seem aware of that, so kudos to you already.

Now, what are you going to do about it? 

I'll give you the same advice I give every guy who asks how to meet people. Learn how to dance! If you don't know, take dance lessons. Salsa dancing is a wonderful way to meet girls, as there are almost always more women out there than men, and WE NEED PARTNERS! Now, this will depend on your comfort level with physical contact. But if you're okay with a little contact, then this is a great form of exercise and a great way to meet people. There are lots of salsa classes and nights out (where you're not blocked by a bouncer) in Dubai.

If you go this route, my advice is: 1) don't laser drill a girl's chest with your eyes; and 2) don't offer to pay her (my) husband to have her (me). (Yes, both have actually happened.) So, if you don't act creepy, and you have a little bit of rhythm, this could be fun.

Next, try volunteering. There's a fabulous organization called Volunteer in UAE that does a lot of work, they have a FB page. They have tonnes of people of all nationalities, volunteering. Or you could do some work at an animal shelter. You want to melt a girl's heart? Start rescuing kittens.

The only caveat is that you really should find a cause that's close to your heart. A really good girl can smell insincerity a mile away, and if it becomes clear that someone is just using an event to "pick up", well, that becomes creepy too.

All the best!




Elraso said:


> Hello Guys, My name is Aziz. I recently moved to the UAE to finish my undergrad degree.
> I am 22 years old and Im having trouble finding dates my age since; all the people I'd like to meet are here for work and are older than 24 years old. As you can see its a very different demographic.
> Also, if your thinking of telling me to go to lounges or club parties, I've asked and tried they only let in couples or mixed groups or table bookings.
> Dont get me wrong, I'd like to go, but I need a date atleast so they let me in!
> ...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> ... 2) don't offer to pay her (my) husband to have her (me). (Yes, both have actually happened.)...


your statement confuses me on how such a thing is even possible... 

can you please clarify, keeping in mind i am very simple minded so please be as detailed as possible... recounting the actual words exchanged in the form of dialogue will be useful... if you throw in colorful words like "heaving" and "sweaty" it will probably help me understand better...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

imac said:


> your statement confuses me on how such a thing is even possible...
> 
> can you please clarify, keeping in mind i am very simple minded so please be as detailed as possible... recounting the actual words exchanged in the form of dialogue will be useful... if you throw in colorful words like "heaving" and "sweaty" it will probably help me understand better...


I actually got lost there too but the rest of the post was useful


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol... since you asked. I guess I wasn't clear. On separate occasions, I have had my boobs (with no cleavage showing, and I have nothing to brag about) stared at so hard it was like they were looking at the Eighth Wonder of the World, and I have had a local offer to pay my husband for me. What he meant, I'll leave that up to you as I am ignorant of such matters.

What happened exactly:

Whilst dancing with what turned out to be a local at a salsa night last fall, he talked a lot, asked me many questions, to which I responded truthfully. As the song ended, he wrapped it up with, "Thank you, tell your husband I will pay him."
I naively said, "Pay him for what?".
Him: "You. I will pay him for you. Whatever he wants."
Me: "I'm not for sale."
Him: waves his hand dismissively. (clearly, my opinion on the matter didn't matter.) "I will pay him whatever he wants."
And then he walked away. Whatevs. 

He was a creepy weirdo. He was also a TERRIBLE lead. So NO amount of money would have made me go off with him. 

For those who don't understand salsa dancing, in other parts of the world it is very common to dance with different partners if single, or not out with your spouse. In fact, it's almost expected. It doesn't mean you're a tramp or that you want to have sex with them. The salsa scene in other parts of the world is a little more "mature". I think the Dubai scene is still growing up.







imac said:


> your statement confuses me on how such a thing is even possible...
> 
> can you please clarify, keeping in mind i am very simple minded so please be as detailed as possible... recounting the actual words exchanged in the form of dialogue will be useful... if you throw in colorful words like "heaving" and "sweaty" it will probably help me understand better...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> ..."Thank you, tell your husband I will pay him."
> I naively said, "Pay him for what?".
> Him: "You. I will pay him for you. Whatever he wants."
> Me: "I'm not for sale."
> ...


pretty sure that counts as a marriage proposal in some cultures... also applicable to purchasing livestock...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

FourAgreements said:


> Lol... since you asked. I guess I wasn't clear. On separate occasions, I have had my boobs (with no cleavage showing, and I have nothing to brag about) stared at so hard it was like they were looking at the Eighth Wonder of the World, and I have had a local offer to pay my husband for me. What he meant, I'll leave that up to you as I am ignorant of such matters.
> 
> What happened exactly:
> 
> ...



ahahahahaha I just pictured this guy's whole role in the situation, that's amazing!


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh God!

Dude, when I was in Dubai searching for a job, I was rolling with a couple of your Arab bros and none of them had any problem regarding their ethnicity / religion. It only holds you back as much as you let it.

If you want to get laid, there are enough White gold-diggers with a tanned-skin fetish (google "porta pottys Dubai" NSFW) there and if you wanna date the options given above seem pretty good. Salsa seems like a really good idea, I imagine the ratios there will be favorable.

Just do you dawg and let the good times roll.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Zayfran said:


> Oh God!
> 
> Dude, when I was in Dubai searching for a job, I was rolling with a couple of your Arab bros and none of them had any problem regarding their ethnicity / religion. It only holds you back as much as you let it.
> 
> ...


My friend used to pest at trader vics in the madinat on a Tuesday some time last year. They had a live band with some hot tamales prancing about. So he claimed.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

^
Lol. Men tell stories they never had, Women lie about the stories they really had.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Zayfran said:


> (google "porta pottys Dubai" NSFW) there and if you wanna date the options given above seem pretty good.


I googled it, just because I thought it was such a weird name, why would they possibly be called after a portable toilet... There is some stuff you wish you could unsee.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Ha ha , well my story above will now and forever more be relayed as my "one and only marriage proposal by a local"! (According to Imac, anyhow... I'll take his word for it. )

Besides, I thought it was "men lie about their height, women lie about their weight". Or "men lie about their incomes, and women lie about # of partners".





Zayfran said:


> ^
> Lol. Men tell stories they never had, Women lie about the stories they really had.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Aziz is a muslim name "i thought muslims arent supposed to date"


----------



## Elraso (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys, you were really helpful and I'll take your advices into consideration 
Cheers


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You want the brutally honest reply? Get on Tinder - that's how all the youngsters are 'dating' these days. Virtually every single person I know is using that app to find dates, or 'other' things.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

crt454 said:


> Aziz is a muslim name "i thought muslims arent supposed to date"


Just because you have a Muslim name doesn't mean your not a bit of a lad and i can tell you for sure it certainly doesn't mean you are a practicing Muslim, my dads name is Ahmed and hes the worst of the lot, this is my real name and I've learned from the worst


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

Sadly in this country, I have lost the desire to ever game, a good majority of the women tend to be "working". What has genuinely worked for me, is be part of a circle with some females whether i know them or not, show them no bloody attention, coz all your male counterparts will and fail (unless hes italian or something, then maybe its a good idea to swoop in and redirect his attention), just act like a boss and wait, and let them come to you.

I have a gf and I regularly get hit on by a wide variety of women, even after, I tell them I have a gf. Makes sense hah, was getting close to zero when single and trying, but, then again i was very young and naive then. 

PS. women in dubai, atleast if you have some standards (and not going after some fresh naive idiot) tend to be aggressive, like to banter/test, independent, and moderately wealthy. Unless you were the #1 alpha back home, no chance your going to be an alpha here..Hence, my approach is just show no interest, but, obviously be on top of my game with regards to general grooming, fashion and style.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kevinindubai said:


> Sadly in this country, I have lost the desire to ever game, a good majority of the women tend to be "working". What has genuinely worked for me, is be part of a circle with some females whether i know them or not, show them no bloody attention, coz all your male counterparts will and fail (unless hes italian or something, then maybe its a good idea to swoop in and redirect his attention), just act like a boss and wait, and let them come to you.
> 
> I have a gf and I regularly get hit on by a wide variety of women, even after, I tell them I have a gf. Makes sense hah, was getting close to zero when single and trying, but, then again i was very young and naive then.
> 
> PS. women in dubai, atleast if you have some standards (and not going after some fresh naive idiot) tend to be aggressive, like to banter/test, independent, and moderately wealthy. Unless you were the #1 alpha back home, no chance your going to be an alpha here..Hence, my approach is just show no interest, but, obviously be on top of my game with regards to general grooming, fashion and style.


Are you talking about dating in Dubai or a herd of buffaloes in The Serengeti?!


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you talking about dating in Dubai or a herd of buffaloes in The Serengeti?!


Well my post it was based on my EXTREMELY LIMITED knowledge, dont really understand your analogy, but i can guess how you got there based on my post, which could be misconstrued. I have seen the same countryside humble educated western/european/asian/indian girl with enough time, blossom in dubai, as if she were the head of MBB lol

She has her say in partner that's what I meant, regardless..the shocking m/f ratio stats don't help..

my ps. note at end, was my insight on the typical female equivalent of myself in Dubai my age. Obviously I might have to resort to such tactics of non aggressive approach, as I respect Sharia Law, and having lived in 5 different continents, Dubai tends to be very dry for folk like me, unless you have a big cash bulge in your pocket and clearly don't worry about the rules and society. Guys my age (20-24) unless they have a golden spoon in their mouth are here to make bank.

But, then again I would not listen to me, as some of the other perspectives mentioned before, albeit extremely naive, could work as well.I am really not into the whole dating thing anymore, I prefer being married (in my head).


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

treat women with the respect they deserve (like a princess) and in return they will take all your money, social life and will to live. 

hahaa


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> treat women with the respect they deserve (like a princess) and in return they will take all your money, social life and will to live.
> 
> hahaa


Maybe I'm getting old but a woman does not want to be treated like a princess. What any woman, irrespective of age, does want is to be treated with respect and you're not showing any of that right now Iggles. Neither is KevininDubai who refers to dating like it's some mating game in an African reserve - aggression, alpha male, etc. Seriously WTF!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old but a woman does not want to be treated like a princess. What any woman, irrespective of age, does want is to be treated with respect and you're not showing any of that right now Iggles. Neither is KevininDubai who refers to dating like it's some mating game in an African reserve - aggression, alpha male, etc. Seriously WTF!



treat women with the respect they deserve (like a princess)


That's my view on treating women in a relationship, actually I can't see how any women could take that offensively. 

Maybe I suggest, its that time of the month! :confused2: I joke I joke.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> treat women with the respect they deserve (like a princess)
> 
> 
> That's my view on treating women in a relationship, actually I can't see how any women could take that offensively.
> ...



It's this part that is offensive.



iggles said:


> _in return they will take all your money, social life and will to live. _


I get that you joke around a lot and you probably don't mean this seeing as you allegedly have a real life girlfriend (I can joke too  ) but things can be misconstrued on a forum. Besides, if this is what happens to you in your relationships, then you're choosing the wrong women.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

> Originally Posted by iggles
> in return they will take all your money, social life and will to live.





> I get that you joke around a lot and you probably don't mean this seeing as you allegedly have a real life girlfriend (I can joke too ) but things can be misconstrued on a forum. Besides, if this is what happens to you in your relationships, then you're choosing the wrong women


Yes slightly tongue in cheek. But it's true. It's not my fault you don't want to hear or accept it.

(and I am not a bitter divorcee with 5 kids, and lost all my wealth)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> But it's true. It's not my fault you don't want to hear or accept it.


No it's not true! It's a sweeping generalization just like saying all men are abusive or cheats. There is no one size fits all when it comes to people Iggles.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> Yes slightly tongue in cheek. But it's true. It's not my fault you don't want to hear or accept it.
> 
> (and I am not a bitter divorcee with 5 kids, and lost all my wealth)


Haha! Thanks for editing your post. Still not true!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> treat women with the respect they deserve (like a princess) and in return they will take all your money, social life and will to live.
> 
> hahaa


Poor Iggles. Had to go down the russian bride route at an early age.
Isn't it more the older generation that "take themselves" a russian bride (with a clear agenda on both sides)?

You're missing out. If you would've chosen differently you could have a different life. 

There seems to be an imbalance is your relationship.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Yes slightly tongue in cheek. But it's true. It's not my fault you don't want to hear or accept it.
> 
> (and I am not a bitter divorcee with 5 kids, and lost all my wealth)


Define wealth.

If wealth is money then that makes you a very sad person. Money is easy (as are women, you have the former, you get loads of the latter), true love is extremely rare.

(Not a bitter divorcee with 5 kids (just 1), and if money makes her happy that's her problem, not mine).


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Money = happiness. I won't even bother arguing with anyone that says otherwise. Without money you can't do anything. 

Obviously I've had several relationship with english. I've found them worst tbh. 

Stop playing rugby / football spend it with me
Don't go training tonight spend it with me
Don't go gym spend it with me
Stop going out with friends
Buy me this, Buy me that
I wanna go for a meal
Stop playing xbox
Who are you friends with on instagram
Why you follow this female celebrity
I don't like your best friend of 15 years, i want you to stay away from him

Maybe its a generation gap between myself and you guys, standard question most guys my age get. 

Tell you a fact, when i was 18/19. The older guys in my rugby club used to say this. "I don't play because i love the sport, man my body is falling apart. I play because i just want one thing, that the misses can't take away from." the other one was "everyone is keen from 18-25 when they get a gf, disappear from the club for a couple of years, then always come back around 30 because they want to get away from the misses" I always found them bitter, but kind of get it now.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Stop playing rugby / football spend it with me
> Don't go training tonight spend it with me
> Don't go gym spend it with me
> Stop going out with friends
> ...


Hang on, that's you and the Russian, "Don't go out for a beer with your mates as I need shoes for tomorrow"!

Hypocritical or what?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Hang on, that's you and the Russian, "Don't go out for a beer with your mates as I need shoes for tomorrow"!
> 
> Hypocritical or what?


standard question most guys my age get.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> standard question most guys my age get.


Grow some balls and tell her to get a cab as you're off out for a Vodka at a bar frequented by Eastern European supermodels....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Grow some balls and tell her to get a cab as you're off out for a Vodka at a bar frequented by Eastern European supermodels....


Just remember to hide all sharp objects in your apartment first!
You don't want to come home and get a Bobbit!!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> standard question most guys my age get.


BS

Do you need to go and hold hands shoe shopping?? Or are you just required there to open the wallet?

As I already said, you made the wrong decision. There are plenty of women around the world who are career minded, independent and able to go shoe shopping on their own or with a friend as well as paying for the bloody shoes too.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Just remember to hide all sharp objects in your apartment first!
> You don't want to come home and get a Bobbit!!


5 D's of PMS

Dodge, duck, dip, dive and dodge.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> BS
> 
> Do you need to go and hold hands shoe shopping?? Or are you just required there to open the wallet?
> 
> As I already said, you made the wrong decision. There are plenty of women around the world who are career minded, independent and able to go shoe shopping on their own or with a friend as well as paying for the bloody shoes too.


10 points i put out, and you chose to pick the one regarding paying for things. Not my fault you ignored my statement. 

Obviously we are from different circles, but i've heard these complaints from pretty much every guy i know.

And sorry if this is worded wrongly (please do not take offense). You've put Suriname as your home country (could be a lie). Lets say that's true, have you been in a long term relationship with a western girl?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Qofe is a girl!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Qofe is a girl!


no way!!


With her/his attitude i was adamant it was a guy!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty sure QOFE is a girl!

QOFE, please can you confirm?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Pretty sure QOFE is a girl!
> 
> QOFE, please can you confirm?


Please, no photographic evidence, this is a family friendly forum after all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No one asked for photographic evidence, a simple yes or no would suffice you perv!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Pretty sure QOFE is a girl!
> 
> QOFE, please can you confirm?


Well i thought Tallyho was a women. Maybe I am bad at this game. 

Why don't we have sex's on our profile.

Blue dot for male
Pink dot for female
Rainbow dot for on the fence


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> No one asked for photographic evidence, a simple yes or no would suffice you perv!


You say the sweetest things Pammy <3 <3 <3


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> Well i thought Tallyho was a women. Maybe I am bad at this game.
> 
> Why don't we have sex's on our profile.
> 
> ...


I thought Tallyho was a woman too!  I've apologized to him since.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Pretty sure QOFE is a girl!
> 
> QOFE, please can you confirm?


I can neither confirm or deny anything


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

QOFE said:


> I can neither confirm or deny anything


That would make you a rainbow dot? :eyebrows:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> That would make you a rainbow dot? :eyebrows:


I don't do dots.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> I don't do dots.


This explains so much. Why the attitude and why you always flirting with me

As well as Pam, and that other one (forgot her name) QOFE has a crush on me because she's female. 

I thought these were male advances, obviously i was flattered but i don't bat for that team. 

Everything is so much clearer


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

What does QOFE stand for?

But then again... it all depends which type of queen that is...
Alexander Mc...
Or
Lizzy II


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Now we just need to know what QOFE stands for?
Queen Of F.......... E............?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

notdave said:


> What does QOFE stand for?
> 
> But then again... it all depends which type of queen that is...
> Alexander Mc...
> ...


Great minds think alike!
I was typing same question as you were!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the like the thread where that guy got a Filipino pregnant. 

I am downing tools. I need answers


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> This explains so much. Why the attitude and why you always flirting with me
> 
> As well as Pam, and that other one (forgot her name) QOFE has a crush on me because she's female.
> 
> ...



Not flirting with you iggles... 
Nobody could never compete with the regard you have for yourself...

I don't do Welsh tarts or builders.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Not flirting with you iggles...
> Nobody could never compete with the regard you have for yourself...
> 
> I don't do Welsh or builders.


I am English and a Quantity Surveyor 

:boxing:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> I am English and a Quantity Surveyor
> 
> :boxing:


Yes - he counts bricks - not lay them (probably a bit like his women!)


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - he counts bricks - not lay them* (probably a bit like his women!*)


LOW BLOW!!! 

Where is veronica, I want an infraction. 

And you annoying folk will all like this post, just to annoy me!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - he counts bricks - not lay them (probably a bit like his women!)


Many a true word said in jest.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - he counts bricks - not lay them (probably a bit like his women!)


And works out how much they cost...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Iggles.
I am going to start a new career as a comedian.
Will you please join me as my sparring partner - you are such a rich vein of comedic material!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Iggles.
> I am going to start a new career as a comedian.
> Will you please join me as my sparring partner - you are such a rich vein of comedic material!


If you ever met me, you'd be in stitches. I am the funny guy of the group.

Not laugh at, with. Usually I do all the teasing.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> If you ever met me, you'd be in stitches. I am the funny guy of the group.
> 
> Not laugh at, with. Usually I do all the teasing.


"Empty vessels make the most noise"


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> And works out how much they cost...


I have a spreadsheets for everything

How much rent I owe (Stop my company ripping me off)
How much I save per month (Stop my company ripping me off)
How much my hotel cost when i moved here (Stop my company ripping me off)
My weekly gym routine 
Budget for our next holiday
How much I can spend in the month.


DRIVE THE MISSES MENTAL - but it's all I've done for 10 years due to work


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> "Empty vessels make the most noise"


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I have a spreadsheets for everything
> 
> How much rent I owe (Stop my company ripping me off)
> How much I save per month (Stop my company ripping me off)
> ...


You've obviously never really earned money then, cos if you had, you wouldn't need them.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you saying you're a NERD Iggles?


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> "Empty vessels make the most noise"


Apparently they have the most spreadsheets as well... 

Iggles... Do You have a spreadsheet to keep track of all your spreadsheets?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

notdave said:


> Apparently they have the most spreadsheets as well...
> 
> Iggles... Do You have a spreadsheet to keep track of all your spreadsheets?


Yes - that will be his Workbook


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You've obviously never really earned money then, cos if you had, you wouldn't need them.


I've been earning "money" since I was 15, from as a glass washer to working in markets selling apples. 

I can give you clear examples why I need the, my company gives me an invoice for AED16k for staying in a hotel for the first 3 months here, and then say they are taking it straight from my salary. I prove them that I only own AED4k due to already deductions and nights I've already paid myself. How do i know that the assessment of the monthly deduction from my Advance Rent is correct. Knowledge is Power. If you play the game of head in the sand, you've lost already. 

Its common sense, and it's also helps you plan for the future. I am 29, i want to be able to afford a wedding, afford everything for my children and have money left over for my retirement. I have no faith in having a pension. If you don't control your income your in control of nothing. 

Everyone deals with their own money differently, i pay in cash not by credit. 



pamela0810 said:


> Are you saying you're a NERD Iggles?


Massively.

I am always on the xbox or laptop playing computer games. Yet, live in the gym (used to play rugby at a very high level). I spend alot of my free time reading on history of all things. 

I think my generation is alot different from yours. A nerd isn't really an insult anymore!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> Apparently they have the most spreadsheets as well...
> 
> Iggles... Do You have a spreadsheet to keep track of all your spreadsheets?


You've never used google doc's have you? 

You can link all the spreadsheets into one summary, therefore allowing you to easily access all documents without having to leave the first page. 

Guys come on its 2015, not 2010.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> I've been earning "money" since I was 15, from as a glass washer to working in markets selling apples.
> 
> I can give you clear examples why I need the, my company gives me an invoice for AED16k for staying in a hotel for the first 3 months here, and then say they are taking it straight from my salary. I prove them that I only own AED4k due to already deductions and nights I've already paid myself. How do i know that the assessment of the monthly deduction from my Advance Rent is correct. Knowledge is Power. If you play the game of head in the sand, you've lost already.
> 
> ...


Oh believe me Mr. Iggles, calling you a Nerd definitely wasn't an insult.

- Fellow Nerd :nerd:


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> You've never used google doc's have you?
> 
> You can link all the spreadsheets into one summary, therefore allowing you to easily access all documents without having to leave the first page.
> 
> Guys come on its 2015, not 2010.


Not surprised you're such a hit with the laydeeez....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> Not surprised you're such a hit with the laydeeez....


Whilst your thumbing around on pen and paper using your abacus - I am in the bar with my phone.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> Whilst your thumbing around on pen and paper using your abacus - I am in the bar with my phone.


Only one phone??


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Only one phone??


A man with two phones is doing business after work. A man with 3 phones is having an affair.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Whilst your thumbing around on pen and paper using your abacus - I am in the bar with my phone.


No you're not, you're not allowed to go to a bar!


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> A man with two phones is doing business after work. A man with 3 phones is having an affair.


Yes... come on now... haven't you heard...

One man, sat on his own in the bar, doing his shirt allowance spreadsheet on 1 phone is where it's at...

Some of you people are so last week...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> Yes... come on now... haven't you heard...
> 
> One man, sat on his own in the bar, doing his shirt allowance spreadsheet on 1 phone is where it's at...
> 
> Some of you people are so last week...


Oh notdave notdave. You don't get it. It's okay, maybe your grandson does

By using technology and being proactive all questions are answered before you are at the bar. So you're at the bar with a couple of chicks, safety knowing that google docs has your back. So if by chance it pops into your head. "oh i think i've over spent my salary this month" you've already know when you press your pin in the chip n' pin if you've blown it or not 

Be pro-active not re-active.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> It's a sweeping generalization just like saying all men are abusive or cheats. .


Nonsense. That's exactly how we all are.

Now then, the key takeaway here is that QOFE is a bird? She has more aggressive testosterone dripping from her posts than most of us dudes here. Yank?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> Now then, the key takeaway here is that QOFE is a bird? She has more aggressive testosterone dripping from her posts than most of us dudes here. Yank?


I think she's hoodwinked us.

My theory is she is a Caitlyn Jenner (not that I have an issue with that)

As you rightly stated she has more aggressive testosterone dripping from her posts than most of us dudes here.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> Oh notdave notdave. You don't get it. It's okay, maybe your grandson does
> 
> By using technology and being proactive all questions are answered before you are at the bar. So you're at the bar with a couple of chicks, safety knowing that google docs has your back. So if by chance it pops into your head. "oh i think i've over spent my salary this month" you've already know when you press your pin in the chip n' pin if you've blown it or not
> 
> Be pro-active not re-active.


Lol... my grandson... ah... you are a funny guy...

I would go into ranty ranty mode about you knowing nothing about me etc etc... but It would serve little other than my own amusement.

You really don't want to play at out-nerding me... believe me... 

I have funny concerns about personal privacy and personal data. That is why I wouldn't use google to store this kind of stuff. You do know it isn't free? You did read all the small print before you clicked "Yeah Yeah, whatever"?

Like the "we can do what we like with your stuff" clauses... "even if/after you close your account"...

When it comes to my personal data and privacy... I exercise the same caution as I have advised people to follow since before 1993... "Unless you are prepared to see it on billboards around your town... don't put it on the internet".

My important personal stuff, of any importance, lives on backed up, mirrored drives, in my home, much of it encrypted... Not on Google's servers.

It isn't proactive, just because you make it the responsibility of somebody else, to take care of your stuff....

Remembering a few numbers like... what's in the bank... what's to go out, what's coming in... When I start needing spreadsheets for that... I hope my wife puts me either in a home, or out of my misery.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> I think she's hoodwinked us.
> 
> My theory is she is a Caitlyn Jenner (not that I have an issue with that)
> 
> As you rightly stated she has more aggressive testosterone dripping from her posts than most of us dudes here.


Perhaps he/she is just used to dealing with egomaniacal macho types.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> Remembering a few numbers like... what's in the bank... what's to go out, what's coming in... When I start needing spreadsheets for that... I hope my wife puts me either in a home, or out of my misery.


How do you know that your wife isn't secretly taking AED5,000 a month from your salary, putting it in her own account. Building up a nice little egg then gonna divorce you leaving you with nothing. 

FYI in my past life i worked for Google, well building for Google. If they wanted to they know everything in your secretly encrypted hard drive, next door, out in the loft they can so easily

Mind boggles some of the stuff they knew about me, even before i applying for a job.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok let's stop picking on QOFE. He/she has decided that they do not wan to divulge their gender and we need to respect that.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok let's stop picking on QOFE. He/she has decided that they do not wan to divulge their gender and we need to respect that.


Yes... let's get back to the real issue in hand...

Iggles bashing :boxing:




iggles said:


> How do you know that your wife isn't secretly taking AED5,000 a month from your salary, putting it in her own account. Building up a nice little egg then gonna divorce you leaving you with nothing.


Because... I'm capable of reading a bank statement and counting... 
And she isn't the Russian/Vietnamese/Bangkok catalogue variety...



iggles said:


> FYI in my past life i worked for Google, well building for Google. If they wanted to they know everything in your secretly encrypted hard drive, next door, out in the loft they can so easily
> 
> Mind boggles some of the stuff they knew about me, even before i applying for a job.


Ah well... you see... that will be all that anonymous and anonymised data that they claim not to collect... 

So what... you just think we should just give in and hand them the keys to the kingdom??

Man... I despair at people these days...

Are you another "If you've got nothing to hide, you've got nothing to fear" muppet?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> How do you know that your wife isn't secretly taking AED5,000 a month from your salary, putting it in her own account. Building up a nice little egg then gonna divorce you leaving you with nothing.


Speaking from experience iggy?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I just don't care if google, or mircosoft, apple or even QOFE knows how much rent I pay, or a copy of my scan emirates ID. 

Really not fussed


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Speaking from experience iggy?


haha yes. But not me

A guy i worked with had a Polish bird, and she did that to him in UK. Then he went away for a stag weekend and she cleared out his apartment. Sold all his furniture. 

Hilarious and eye opening at the same time


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What percentage of your income do you save, Iggie my boy? Year to year? Not including "savings" for holidays or big ticket expenditures but pure net savings?


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> haha yes. But not me
> 
> A guy i worked with had a Polish bird, and she did that to him in UK. Then he went away for a stag weekend and she cleared out his apartment. Sold all his furniture.
> 
> Hilarious and eye opening at the same time


That is quite extreme... though... I'm failing to see how a spreadsheet would have helped him...

How is yours going to protect you from, *potentially*, a similar fate?

:noidea:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> What percentage of your income do you save, Iggie my boy? Year to year? Not including "savings" for holidays or big ticket expenditures but pure net savings?


40%-50% depending on the month.

I've not done a year here yet. But like birthdays have come up, holidays etc. But thats my intention of savings each month. 

I really see most of it as a deposit for a house/pension. I don't see it as expendable


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> That is quite extreme... though... I'm failing to see how a spreadsheet would have helped him...
> 
> How is yours going to protect you from, *potentially*, a similar fate?
> 
> :noidea:


It's not, you've missed what i said i use it for. Maybe my tongue in cheek jibes went to far. 

I used the spreadsheets to prove that my company was overcharging me on hotel costs, and understating how much I've paid in advance payment. I did it monthly (every time i got paid) so it was fresh in my mind, and just in case they fiddle my payslips.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Not sure how all these posts are going to help Aziz. You guys have a funny way of hijacking threads lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Our boy in a few years


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Our boy in a few years


No - as he rises through the corporate ranks and becomes CEO of his own company:-

NY tycoon Robert Rosenkranz outs his ex-mistress as a 'mail-order bride' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old but a woman does not want to be treated like a princess. What any woman, irrespective of age, does want is to be treated with respect and you're not showing any of that right now Iggles. Neither is KevininDubai who refers to dating like it's some mating game in an African reserve - aggression, alpha male, etc. Seriously WTF!


pamela, clearly you do not know how to read...but you love to reply with nonsensical ****. Maybe read my post again..but I think its pointless, given how 2 times you responded the exact same way...

Iggles your the man, hope you do not deviate like 99% here, **** these broke expats who have never saved a day in their life.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kevinindubai said:


> pamela, clearly you do not know how to read...but you love to reply with nonsensical ****. Maybe read my post again..but I think its pointless, given how 2 times you responded the exact same way...
> 
> Iggles your the man, hope you do not deviate like 99% here, **** these broke expats who have never saved a day in their life.


Kevin, I'm going to leave this post as is but may I suggest you take a look at the forum rules in detail? Insulting other members is against forum rules and could earn you an infraction.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

This thread kicked off a bit then while I was away from my desk cracking the whip...

Bye, bye little man weighed down by the log on the shoulder. You won't be missed.

Should this thread be re-named to Iggles show?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> This thread kicked off a bit then while I was away from my desk cracking the whip...
> 
> Bye, bye little man weighed down by the log on the shoulder. You won't be missed.
> 
> Should this thread be re-named to Iggles show?


Awww....

Don't worry baby, have some wine


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> Awww....
> 
> Don't worry baby, have some wine


Don't you "baby" me. 
Send that hormone guide to your wife/girlfriend and come back and tell us how it went seeing as you're sharing so much of your life with t'internet.


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

Yussif said:


> This is probably very hard for somebody who has been brought up in Saudi to understand - i totally agree with it but hes probably really confused, *I'd say someone needs to take him to a few places and show him how it's done*, can't be me my missus would cut it off!


They probably have a YouTube video about that?

lane:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Don't you "baby" me.
> Send that hormone guide to your wife/girlfriend and come back and tell us how it went seeing as you're sharing so much of your life with t'internet.


Hahaha. 

Don't worry darling, will update you tomorrow. Don't get jelly


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> 40%-50% depending on the month.
> 
> I've not done a year here yet. But like birthdays have come up, holidays etc. But thats my intention of savings each month.
> 
> I really see most of it as a deposit for a house/pension. I don't see it as expendable


Just out of interest, what have you actually got in place to ensure that happens every month?

As you said intention and I can only speak for myself, I know that unless I have something set up automatically coming out of my account then it just doesn't happen so what is it that you do?


----------

